# My Avatar is Awesome



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 12, 2005)

Finally found one I liked (and it was right on the website too!)  Is your avatar awesome?


----------



## Aeric (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine says it all, I think.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 12, 2005)

I like mine because it's unique to me and looks like my namesake. I like that Angcuru is using my Darth Freud as his avatar.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 12, 2005)

I like mine.  It says "party viking" and what's better than that?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine is done by a very nice woman from the art forum.


----------



## reveal (Oct 12, 2005)

Mine's up to snuff.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 12, 2005)

Crothian, I've always wondered; what is your avatar? It looks to me like a green slime reading/eating a book.

GoodKingJayIII, your avatar is cool. I recall the old TSR ad that it was featured in; it was for the old Greyhawk relauch if IIRC. I remember it because of the great tagline underneath: _"What the heck is a Baatezu? AD&D; back when demons were demons, dungeons were death-traps and assasins hung out in the players handbook. The treasure was piled high and every room held a damn good reason to roll for initiative."_ Something like that IIRC.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 13, 2005)

I love my avatar, and I'm grateful to Turanil for photoshopping it down to workable size.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine's awesome, but I think I need to do a new self-portrait that's not in pencil so its easier to see.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Crothian, I've always wondered; what is your avatar? It looks to me like a green slime reading/eating a book.




Pretty much that's what it is.  I thought it would be cool to have an ooze reading a book, it's one of those images that are not always seen in games


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pretty much that's what it is.  I thought it would be cool to have an ooze reading a book, it's one of those images that are not always seen in games



Well, books are organic so I guess an ooze might eat them on occasion.  

Hmm, that could make an interesting story hook; an ooze that develops sentience and intelligence after reading some magical tomes and ever after hungers for knowledge. I have to keep that in mind.  

So is it some kind of self referencial statement? You tend to devour books rather than just flip through them?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Ambrus*
> Crothian, I've always wondered; what is your avatar? It looks to me like a green slime reading/eating a book.




Wow, I feel silly; I've always missaw that.  I thought it was an oddly shaped helmet with a golden nose piece and blackened eyeholes so the eyes could never be seen.  Although now that Ooze Bookreader has been mentioned, I'll never see it in any other way.

Mine's just a neat angle I liked from an Anime I liked.  I had it as some alien creature before, which also looked cool, though I admit I changed it after seeing something even moderately neat because I had just seen like the second or third OTHER person with my same Avatar and wanted it changed as soon as possible.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Well, books are organic so I guess an ooze might eat them on occasion.
> 
> Hmm, that could make an interesting story hook; an ooze that develops sentience and intelligence after reading some magical tomes and ever after hungers for knowledge. I have to keep that in mind.
> 
> So is it some kind of self referencial statement? You tend to devour books rather than just flip through them?




I guess it can be seen on many levels.  I do devour books, I read RPG books like novels cover to cover usually in one sitting. 

But it really came from people starting to call me Oozemaster since that's my favoirite prestige class.  So, I'm refered to as an ooze by some people at times.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel silly; I've always missaw that.  I thought it was an oddly shaped helmet with a golden nose piece and blackened eyeholes so the eyes could never be seen.




The funniest was someone asking if it was Bubba Fett's helmet getting slimed, so its not like you are the only one that didn't know what it is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2005)

As long as I can remember, Crothian's had some form of an ooze as his avatar.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 13, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Crothian*
> The funniest was someone asking if it was Bubba Fett's helmet getting slimed, so its not like you are the only one that didn't know what it is.




Hehe.  Yeah, I can kinda picture that if I use my imagination.




> Originally posted by *Ankh-Morpork Guard*
> As long as I can remember, Crothian's had some form of an ooze as his avatar.




Hmmm, I've only ever seen this one Avatar for Crothian.  I'd be terribly confused if he ever changed.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Oct 13, 2005)

> Posted by *Dog_Moon 2003*: Wow, I feel silly; I've always missaw that. I thought it was an oddly shaped helmet with a golden nose piece and blackened eyeholes so the eyes could never be seen. Although now that Ooze Bookreader has been mentioned, I'll never see it in any other way.




You know I was the same - I too just always thought Crothians avatar a dark knight's helmet or something.  How odd.  I too felt very silly, and even stranger, I realised what it was for the first time in this thread (even before the discussion on it).  Very funny.

Mine is rather boring.  It is just a thri kreen head I whipped up so I had an avatar.  I used to love drawing thri kreen all over my uni notes 

Connors


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

Now I feel all smart and proud because I managed to nail Crothian's avatar right away. Yay me!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 13, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As long as I can remember, Crothian's had some form of an ooze as his avatar.




I had the symbol for the OSU Buckeyes, I had a broken post reply button (sheer brilliance to the fine man who thought of that one!!), I had a short lived Bone Ooze but the image was too small to really recognize it easily, I had a really cool pick of Zoot, and I've had others.


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 13, 2005)

One day I'll have a "design my avatar" contest.

I like ol' Gandalf, but I'm wanting something new lately....


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Oct 13, 2005)

<-- teh win


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 13, 2005)

I like mine. A friend made it (he used to post here), and it's one of a kind. Wish I was able to use the entire picture, it's so much nicer uncroped and downsized.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

I *love* my Avatar - it's the unicorn from The Last Unicorn (one of my favorite movies).

For quite some time my avatar was Sam Waterston, but I eventually changed it because I thought it was misleadingly manish.  Occasionally, I ponder changing mine to an actual pic of myself, a picture of one of my pets, or something a little more pink... but can never find anything that strikes my fancy.


----------



## ph34r (Oct 13, 2005)

Taki > All


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine rpresents the feline over-goddess in my homebrew, aptly named with the handle I use here.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 13, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Wow, I feel silly; I've always missaw that.  I thought it was an oddly shaped helmet with a golden nose piece and blackened eyeholes so the eyes could never be seen.  Although now that Ooze Bookreader has been mentioned, I'll never see it in any other way.




Actually, that's exactly how I saw it for a long time... I thought it was Boba Fett's head melting or some such.


----------



## GlassJaw (Oct 13, 2005)

My avatar is Toshirô Mifune from the Seven Samurai.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Rel (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm terribly fond of mine and don't see changing it any time soon.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

Uh, Rel, where is your avatar? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I like mine. A friend made it (he used to post here), and it's one of a kind. Wish I was able to use the entire picture, it's so much nicer uncroped and downsized.



So, post it, at least!  We all want to see!

I liked my last avatar, and I had it for a long time.  I was getting tired of it.

This one is experimental.  I don't know if I want to keep it or not.


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Uh, Rel, where is your avatar? I'm not seeing it.




It's a picture of Waldo. Sometimes he's there, sometimes he isn't.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pretty much that's what it is.  I thought it would be cool to have an ooze reading a book, it's one of those images that are not always seen in games



 It happens in my games all the time! 

Mine doesn't make sense, just like me. It matches.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 13, 2005)

my avatar looks just like me.

sans beard.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Uh, Rel, where is your avatar? I'm not seeing it.



 He has the world's smallest avatar of a tap-dancing walrus at night.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my avatar looks just like me.
> 
> sans beard.



 Ah!  You have no nose!

Nor ears. Nor body.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah!  You have no nose!
> 
> Nor ears. Nor body.



Yep. That's Diaglo; just a brain in a jar with buck-teeth and beady eyes.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Speaking of experimental avatars; here's another experiment.  Everybody loves xenomorphs, right?


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Speaking of experimental avatars; here's another experiment.  Everybody loves xenomorphs, right?




I liked the other one better. But then I've always had a soft spot for soft-spoken hobos who are burning inside with the rage and spite that society has foisted upon them and could snap at any minute and kill the next person who doesn't give them a quarter for A FREAKING CUP OF COFFEE! IT'S A QUARTER YOU PRETENTIOUS ! ONE QUARTER! YOU SPEND MORE THAN THAT ON PARKING! *ahem* Sorry.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I liked the other one better. But then I've always had a soft spot for soft-spoken hobos who are burning inside with the rage and spite that society has foisted upon them and could snap at any minute and kill the next person who doesn't give them a quarter for A FREAKING CUP OF COFFEE! IT'S A QUARTER YOU PRETENTIOUS ! ONE QUARTER! YOU SPEND MORE THAN THAT ON PARKING! *ahem* Sorry.



Ooookay....    

I've got a bunch of other experiments waiting in the wings.  They all have to be cropped and/or resized first, though.  I think I'm leaning towards either Indy or the Eye.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I liked the other one better. But then I've always had a soft spot for soft-spoken hobos who are burning inside with the rage and spite that society has foisted upon them and could snap at any minute and kill the next person who doesn't give them a quarter for A FREAKING CUP OF COFFEE! IT'S A QUARTER YOU PRETENTIOUS ! ONE QUARTER! YOU SPEND MORE THAN THAT ON PARKING! *ahem* Sorry.





I'm so sorry.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 13, 2005)

can you make the eye into a gif that blinks?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> can you make the eye into a gif that blinks?



That would be the bomb.  I dunno for sure if I can pull that off or not, though.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ooookay....
> 
> I've got a bunch of other experiments waiting in the wings.  They all have to be cropped and/or resized first, though.  I think I'm leaning towards either Indy or the Eye.



 I'm a fan of the creepy smiling face in the darkness.  Scary.  *shudders*


----------



## reveal (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That would be the bomb.




Please never say that again. Please.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Please never say that again. Please.



How about Da Bomb?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've got a bunch of other experiments waiting in the wings.  They all have to be cropped and/or resized first, though.  I think I'm leaning towards either Indy or the Eye.




I'm not too fond of the Alien, it just doesn't scream "Joshua Dyal" to me. I like the Indy one, though, and the Hobo was cool. 

I'm searching for the full size image of my avatar, but can't seem to locate it. It may only be on my computer at home, if so I'll post it tonight.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Guts and the berserk manga/anime, so yeah, I'm pleased with it.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I liked my last avatar, and I had it for a long time.  I was getting tired of it.




Josh, I liked one of your older ones a lot.  It was a portrait of a blonde-haired swashbucklery fellow.  I just associate it with you and your posts now.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm not too fond of the Alien, it just doesn't scream "Joshua Dyal" to me.



It does scream, though!


----------



## werk (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine, I believe, is a 'men at work' sign from Europe, probably Germany.  

While I'm of German heritage, I've only been through Europe, never in Europe, but it was the only image online that spelled WERK correctly.

My full online name is werkshop.

Could be worse, I could have used this:


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2005)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Josh, I liked one of your older ones a lot.  It was a portrait of a blonde-haired swashbucklery fellow.  I just associate it with you and your posts now.



I got that a lot, which was part of the reason I kept it long after I was tired of it.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 14, 2005)

Occasionally I miss my fiery, sinister clown avatar from a few years ago.  I've also used an actual shot of Quickbeam from _The Two Towers_ movie and an Elementalist logo.

For now the mystical om is just fine, but I'm open to suggestions.

My favorite avatars are T-Bill's (because it really does look like him in Saturday morning cartoon form) and PC's buccaneer feline.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Please never say that again. Please.



What if somoeone said that it would be the La Bomba?


----------



## Azul (Oct 14, 2005)

Meh, I used to use skeletal avatars since Azul is the name of a Lich priest-lord in a prior campaign of mine.  However, it's been a while since that campaign and I've found the good old flumph does a fine job of representing my odd sense of humour.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 14, 2005)

I admit it, whenever I glanced at Crothian's avatar, it looked like Boba fett's helmet.  It took me about two months before I actually looked at it, and realized it was the book + ooze.

My avatar reminded me of Azalin, and I was running a campaign in Ravenloft at the time.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 14, 2005)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I've also used an actual shot of Quickbeam from _The Two Towers_ movie




That's the one I most associate with you, since that's the one you were using when I started posting frequently. 


I also originally thought Crothian's was Boba Fett's helmet melting, until I looked at it closely. BUt I still think that the broken Post Reply button was the best for him!


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry.  My avatar still reigns supreme.  It's Cthulhu.  On a Toboggan.  You can sing it to the tune of "Hakuna Matata" from Lion King.  You can say "Ai, Ai Cthulhu Toboggan!"  Plus it was created by the lovely and talented PlaneSailing.  What more could you want?

That said, Crothian, Sialia did a nice job on yours!


----------



## Rel (Oct 14, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Sorry.  My avatar still reigns supreme.  It's Cthulhu.  On a Toboggan.




I must agree.  

And I've been meaning to share a brief anecdote from GenCon.  We were playing Kevin's _Mace Hunter and the Fountain of Youth_ game and Mike Beaver was sitting at the table with us.  Kevin gets a brief phone call from you and after he hangs up says, "Peg said, 'Give Beaver a kiss from me.  But no tongue.'"

I said, "I just fell in love with your wife a little bit there, Kevin."

"Happens all the time," he replied.


----------



## pogre (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine is just a Reaper figure I painted a few years ago. It makes my posts easy to find.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm not thrilled with mine.  It's Brak from Cartoon Planet, which is all well and good, but I want something Gnomish instead.

I do have an idea, but I'll require a working scanner, and I'm not 100% sure it'd be permissible.  Specifically, a long time ago I had a 2e article published titled "The Master Thief", which was included in issue #231.  They added an illustration of a gnomish thief being apprehended by authorities (taken from an example in the article), and I was wanting to scan that pic, and just crop-out the face of the gnome thief.

I was thinking using a very small part of a larger painting would fall under "fair use", but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Oct 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It does scream, though!




But in space, no one can hear it!


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm not thrilled with mine.  It's Brak from Cartoon Planet, which is all well and good, but I want something Gnomish instead.
> 
> I do have an idea, but I'll require a working scanner, and I'm not 100% sure it'd be permissible.  Specifically, a long time ago I had a 2e article published titled "The Master Thief", which was included in issue #231.  They added an illustration of a gnomish thief being apprehended by authorities (taken from an example in the article), and I was wanting to scan that pic, and just crop-out the face of the gnome thief.
> 
> I was thinking using a very small part of a larger painting would fall under "fair use", but I'm not entirely sure.



 I don't think you need to worry about it too much.  I'm sure nobody would care.

Actually my avatar is techinically a copyright violation.  He's the mascot for a bakery in my home town.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 14, 2005)

Why did everyone think Crothian was eating me?  My helmet is obviously fine.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why did everyone think Crothian was eating me?  My helmet is obviously fine.



I prefer your neon Boba Fett avatar from other boards where I've seen you.  Didn't you used to have that one here once upon a time too?


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

I never thought Crothian's avatar was Boba Fett, but I wasn't sure exactly what it was.  It looked "oozy" but I was convinced I saw malformed hands and a forehead behind the book.  I was picturing an old scholar of Things Man Was Not Meant To Know who had gotten too close to a spell.


----------



## fett527 (Oct 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I prefer your neon Boba Fett avatar from other boards where I've seen you.  Didn't you used to have that one here once upon a time too?




Yes I did.  I liked it because it was a little different.  I may put it back on for Halloween since it was actually a pumpkin carving.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 14, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Sorry.  My avatar still reigns supreme.  It's Cthulhu.  On a Toboggan.




I'll concede, your avatar is pretty damn nice.  But I still love mine.  Look at that smarmy face, dripping with.... smarm!

I'd also love to have one of those old pictures of Aragorn, where he looked like a swashbuckler with his gigantic feathered hat.


----------



## Prince Atom (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine's just koot. I don't think I've ever used another one. Over at WebRPG they didn't use avatars, and when I came over here I went for a while without one until I found a website with all the LOTR characters on it, and I liked its Sam.

TWK


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Sorry.  My avatar still reigns supreme.  It's Cthulhu.  On a Toboggan.  You can sing it to the tune of "Hakuna Matata" from Lion King.  You can say "Ai, Ai Cthulhu Toboggan!"  Plus it was created by the lovely and talented PlaneSailing.  What more could you want?
> 
> That said, Crothian, Sialia did a nice job on yours!




Yes she did. 

You have heard Cthulu Fthagn by Tom Smith right?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Why did everyone think Crothian was eating me?  My helmet is obviously fine.




Wishful thinking??


----------



## fett527 (Oct 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wishful thinking??


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 15, 2005)

My avatar is a placeholder until I find the perfect deep blue irregularly faceted glowing geode.

--BK, or until I can make picture of the Kryptonite prop from DC direct properly change colour in Paint Shop Pro.  :\


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 15, 2005)

Don't have any idea where I found my avatar, but I've grown attached to it.    I once had another EN Worlder start a thread specifically to ask me to change my avatar because he couldn't stand looking at it while posting.   

-Dave


----------



## FickleGM (Oct 15, 2005)

I was lazy and grabbed mine off of the webdings font.  It just said, "I can't make up my mind", better than anything else that I could find.


----------



## Acquana (Oct 15, 2005)

*Acquana -- Route 66 Sign?*

Mine has nothing to do with my name, but the storyhour I was trying to do for while.  Maybe I should actually draw one for the character the name referrs to.  Or maybe just one of my other characters.  I'm getting a little bored of what I've got.

I dunno, Dyal.  I think Indy rocks, but it's not quite you.  The smile in the dark is yet another smarmy look you'll get sick of fast.    I liked the hobo ... 

And yes, GoodKingJayIII ... your avatar is pretty rocking.  But it needs more lensflare.  As everything needs more lensflare.


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

I need a new avatar.  I like mine, but it's older.  I had another one or two floating around but they're too big.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 16, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> My avatar is a placeholder until I find the perfect deep blue irregularly faceted glowing geode.




HOw about this one? 

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_clo...and_color/96530_amethyst_crystal.php?id=96530


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 16, 2005)

My avatar is very awesome.  But I need to update it.  It's my neice Lila, she was about 10 months or so in the pic I think, 18 months now.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 16, 2005)

I like mine.

And I still refuse to consider Crothian's anything but a melting Boba Fett helmet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 16, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Wormwood (Oct 16, 2005)

I love my current avatar (I animated it myself. oooh, talented!).

But my previous avatar will always have a soft spot in my heart: God rest ye, Darth Girth


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 17, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> That's the one I most associate with you, since that's the one you were using when I started posting frequently.




It's also the one that makes the most sense.  The others were logos, icons and avatars I simply enjoyed.  Perhaps a bit of nostalgia is in order...

*poof*

...and back comes my silver screen likeness.   




> I also originally thought Crothian's was Boba Fett's helmet melting, until I looked at it closely. BUt I still think that the broken Post Reply button was the best for him!




The broken reply button was pretty funny, but I know how much Chris likes oozes.  Heck, his custom title read Oozemaster for awhile.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 17, 2005)

I've had a few this one was made for me based on a story concept I have, now trying to become a tv screenplay, albiet a slow painful process...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 17, 2005)

When I came to these boards...it was a Padawan Icon of Anakin. Then Buttercup's own personal Icon, inspired me, to do a original. Now, I am wondering, how should I top that.

But yeah...  , mine is cool.


----------



## FireLance (Oct 17, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> That said, Crothian, Sialia did a nice job on yours!



I think she did a great job on mine, too.

And yes, my avatar is awesome. It says so right there in my .sig.


----------



## Psion (Oct 17, 2005)

I just did my current one last night.

I was polishing off my Farscape collection last night and ran across an episode I had not seen before. In it, part of the crew travels to a place where they train in mental discipline by entering a virtual reality mindscape where they excercise their will by throwing around a glowing d20. I had to get a screencap from that!


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2005)

I have been meaning to change mine for a while. I used to have one of the standard wolf head ones to match my screen name. But I changed it to an x-ray crystalograph of bovine leucine aminopeptidase.

You know, just for fun.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

The alien one was always just an experiment--I'm gonna try out a Frazetta banth head for a while.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 17, 2005)

Trying out a new one...not sure what I think of it just yet.

And yes, its me again. A doodle from my Art History notes, this time.


----------



## KRT (Oct 18, 2005)

Mine is my son Joshua in a Frog bathtowel. He was only about 4 or 5 months old at the time. He's now 10 months old but I have yet to capture a better pic of him.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Oct 20, 2005)

This is what I want to feel like everyday......yet, here I am at work.


----------



## mojo1701 (Oct 20, 2005)

Bass Puppet said:
			
		

> This is what I want to feel like everyday......yet, here I am at work.




High?


----------



## Drew (Oct 21, 2005)

I have no idea where my avatar came from. Its some sort of angelic comic-book character, I guess. Actually...anyone know what my avatar is from?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 21, 2005)

KRT said:
			
		

> Mine is my son Joshua in a Frog bathtowel. He was only about 4 or 5 months old at the time. He's now 10 months old but I have yet to capture a better pic of him.



 Your avatar makes me smile every time I see it.    It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 1, 2005)

I still like my avatar - a sailing ship passing through mysterious portals in the sky (just in case you hadn't worked it out). Ties in nicely with the username, I always think. Hand-drawn by me 

(p.s. thanks for the kind words, KidC!!)

Cheers


----------



## Kuld (Nov 1, 2005)

The avatar I am using is a pic of one of my swords I took with my cell phone. The design in the background is actually the comforter on my bed.


----------



## glass (Nov 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pretty much that's what it is.  I thought it would be cool to have an ooze reading a book, it's one of those images that are not always seen in games



Oh, it _is_ a book. I'd always seen it as a small dog, from some reason.


glass.


----------



## glass (Nov 2, 2005)

My avatar is a picture of 'The Deep' in Kingston-upon-Hull. It's an aquarium designed by Terry Farrell and Partners. I did a bit of coursework on Terry Farrell last year and had a lying around, so I thought I'd give it a try. Before the current one, I never bothered with an avatar.

I'm always on the look-out for something which is more 'me', but at leat this one is unique. It confuses the hell out of me that lots of people have the same avatars here.


glass.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 2, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> I'm always on the look-out for something which is more 'me', but at leat this one is unique. It confuses the hell out of me that lots of people have the same avatars here.




Yes, that can sometimes be confusing. I've actually replied to posts and had a conversation with someone who I thought was someone else.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine is a shot of my longest played PC (A superhero in Champions). A friend of mine (who actually was published in a couple of d20 books) did the artwork.


----------



## CronoDekar (Nov 5, 2005)

Gimble is The Man.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine is an original piece done by a friend of mine.  A Phoenix carrying an AIM-54 Phoenix.

It amuses me...


----------



## Ferret (Nov 5, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I still like my avatar - a sailing ship passing through mysterious portals in the sky (just in case you hadn't worked it out). Ties in nicely with the username, I always think. Hand-drawn by me
> 
> (p.s. thanks for the kind words, KidC!!)
> 
> Cheers




I always though it was the ships trail, still a cool avatar. Along with Crothians and all of Sialia's avatars. KidCthullu is cool. But I definatly like mine. Ever since using a photshoped photo of a ferret in a hat, this one is awesome. DMAC YOU ROCK!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 5, 2005)

My avatar is taken from one of the old "blue map" releases from the early days.  (old school nut)  But which publication, I'm not sayin'.


----------



## Storminator (Nov 6, 2005)

Klaus did mine for the Giant's Skull by Fiery Dragon.

I had such a blast playing that ogre that I took him for my avatar.

I asked Klaus first tho.

PS


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 6, 2005)

I made mine. It's the cropped face of this Gravekeeper I made out of clay. I just love his smug expression. 

Here's the un-cropped version:


----------



## Goblyn (Nov 7, 2005)

I like mine. It used to be the kitten in a dryer, but that's S'mon's avatar.  I could no longer live with myself knowing that one day, somewhere, someone could get real angry with S'Mon over something idiotic I said.  So I drew this up and slapped it in.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 7, 2005)

My avatar rules, though she's dead.


----------



## ml3 (Nov 7, 2005)

*I'm happy with my avatar too*

Especially when he tears the bear's head off,.. >


----------



## MirrorMask (Nov 7, 2005)

All I have to say is this:

What could be better than the Lady of Pain?


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Nov 8, 2005)

Mine's cool.  It's Leatherface from _The Texas Chainsaw Massacre._ He kills people with a chainsaw.  My name is Chainsaw Mage.

The connection is clear.  Hey, this ain't rocket science.


----------

